# 12ele2000



## HWF (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi
Does anyone know how to remove the 12ele2000 media pack fitted by autotrail


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

There should be two metal strips (or pullers) with your system, which are inserted at the sides to release the 'catches' so it can be pulled out. Have a look at this post fro a while back for more detailed information :

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/53-autotrail-motorhomes/113034-autotrail-media-control.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Something in here may help once you get it out, seems to be a bit of a problem device.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=1...8#newwindow=1&q=autotrail+media+pack+problems

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=1...rome&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=12ele2000+removal


----------



## HWF (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for the input very useful , as a new member to this site I am very impressed with how helpful people have been 
cheers Howard


----------

